# egyptian long eared hedgehog



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

I no this is a very long shot seen as the hedgehog forums are quiet with this answer. but does anyone know of a UK breeder of these guys. 
I no there are ones in Europe and US . 
Thanks if not


----------

